# I have an issue with this board.



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

No I do not have what alot of you have. Live in very remote area. Wish you all the best. Its hard to think of all of the good people/dogs here. No one wants to hear from me. Im against crates and prong collars and teaching any dog through pain. And they all want a perfect dog that will get them in to the spotlight. Show people are those who do not care for the animal in question. They have to have perfection at the expense of the dog. Who has done nothing but try to please. This site is their platform for finding ways to medically and physical treat this breed as a money maker. That sickens me. I love my dog, yes he has a little something else in the family tree, so then he is not considered of any worth to the stuck up fools that have the biggest foot hold in this site. None of you seem to care that the dogs suffer. Glue and staple a dogs ears, are you totally without compassion at all? Its horrifying to think that alleged animal advocates act this way but Ive read it over and over again. So I believe it time to find some human animals who are at the level of live and let live. And not how much could I make, pure bred with papers to boot, oh yeah. And if not by by doggy not good enough.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Um. Wow.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You might want to search for another forum if you are having issues here.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry you feel that way, but there are a lot of misconceptions in your statement. Sometimes not every forum is a good fit for someone.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It's not that nobody wants to hear from you, it's that you constantly attack everyone for things you don't actually know anything about. You're right- there are a lot of good people and dogs here. Open your mind, learn something, and engage in the conversation- rather than constantly being on the attack. I've met a lot of great people here and learned a LOT. Once you sort through the bad eggs (and learn why the things you attack people for are just plain wrong), there's a lot of great information and community here.

You're not going to get people to converse with you by making the blanket, harsh, rude, and really offensive statements you come into just about every thread with. Tact goes a long way. Your opening phrase should be, "nobody wants to hear me constantly bash them." Change your attitude, and others will change theirs.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I think a forum where everyone agrees on everything, might be pretty boring. 

I don't always agree with everyone's methodology or goals, but I can agree to disagree.

I've learned a lot on here.

Sorry you don't feel comfortable here.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think your education and knowledge in the world of the German Shepherd dog is sadly lacking. Ignorance can always be corrected.

Perhaps a little video of your force free training so we can all learn a thing or two? 

You ever owned or worked a WL GSD?

Have you looked into the UK GSD forum? You will likely find a lot of consensus there. Fantasy training aplenty.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, I moved the OP's post from another thread into its own thread and chose the subject line (tried to say what the OP was saying). 

I thought it was sorta sad that the OP feels like no one is listening to her, so I thought a specific thread on discussing her feelings would be helpful. Just NO name calling, insinuating that anyone is 'stupid', or nasty, sarcastic remarks, (right Blitz  )and perhaps talking one's feelings out will help clear things up. 

Thanks, 

ADMIN


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Actually, I moved the OP's post from another thread into its own thread and chose the subject line (tried to say what the OP was saying).
> 
> I thought it was sorta sad that the OP feels like no one is listening to her (him?), so I thought a specific thread on discussing her feelings would be helpful. Just NO name calling, insinuating that anyone is 'stupid', or nasty, sarcastic remarks, and perhaps talking one's feelings out will help clear things up (right Blitz  ).
> 
> ...


The problem is, if you look at just about every one of the OP's posts, she's directly (and often pretty viscously) attacking someone or their dog directly. No wonder nobody wants to listen to her 

The beauty and frustration of forums is that you're going to come across people with different life experiences, different experience levels, and different personalities than you. If you're going to come somewhere with not a lot of knowledge, you should come with your learning shoes on- not your defense/offense shoes. Skywalker's Mom, the reality is a lot of the stuff you say when you attack people is just plain false- factually, not in terms of opinions. I have learned SO MUCH from the people here, but being tactful is the only way to do it... not one person here has said anything negative about your dog- in fact, if I recall correctly, people gushed over pictures. If people talk more enthusiastically about purebreds, that's solely because this is a breed forum... I have never, in my years here, seen ONE person bash mixes and say they weren't great pets.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im the feelings expert around here.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Whatever


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Im the feelings expert around here.


Nothing but warm fuzzies, LOL! :wub:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Also, for reference, the first sentence is in reference to me asking if she had photobucket, when she bombed someone's thread saying she can't post photos (and somehow that has to do with the superiority here). Photobucket is a free website... it has nothing to do with "how much you have." It's a great resource- check it out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know LoveEcho, I'm not defending the OP, I just didn't want to shut her down. I thought this thread would be good for the kind of feedback that will be helpful in the future.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Skywalkers Mom-- You sound like a very sensitive person who really cares about animals. I hear your anguish when you perceive that animals are abused. 

I have a dear friend who easily weeps when something isn't right with one of her 6 rescued cats. We were supposed to go out to lunch yesterday, but instead stayed at her house because one of her cats was suffering from a rabies shot and she needed emotional support around the fact that she couldn't fix how sick the cat felt and blaming herself for having the cat get the shot.

The world needs sensitive people. The only advice I can offer is to take what you want and what works for you from the postings and leave the rest here. I sense that the "lashing out" is a coping mechanism to protect yourself--I don't know, you decide.

My daughter is a sensitive soul. She never could watch any Disney animal movies. Had to leave the Bambi film when she was small as she cried uncontrollably when Bambi's mother died.

My daughter in high school refused to dissect animals--got the high school to go with computerized dissection.

The people here are not your enemies; we are all trying to do our best even if you don't see it. It is a burden and a gift to be so sensitive to the world. I wish you the very best.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Also, for reference, the first sentence is in reference to me asking if she had photobucket, when she bombed someone's thread saying she can't post photos (and somehow that has to do with the superiority here). Photobucket is a free website... it has nothing to do with "how much you have." It's a great resource- check it out.


Yes. Mine too. I posted it in response to the fact that she posted her original statement in that congratulatory photo contest thread.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I second the wow.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What I wasn't paying attention? Too busy locking my WL GSD in a box so he doesn't kill my moderately tempered female over a slice of pizza. It's all because I use a prong collar on him.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

sorry you feel that way...nobody will agree on everything..that's called life. I don't agree with everything said here..but I take it all with a grain of salt...use what I can and let somebody else use what they can. 

don't remember what all you had issues with people disagreeing on...but I'll just pick the prong collar thing...I can put the prong collar on my arm...have somebody yank on it....is it uncomfortable? Yeah...does it hurt...not really but it gets my attention -- a prong collar used the RIGHT way does just that. ..it's an attention getter ...not a pain inflictor. 

take all of the emotions out of being on a forum and take it for what it's worth...take what you can use and leave the rest.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out who stapled a German Shepherds ears.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, as you guys know,_ I_ can get my panties in a bunch over show dog bashing.  Sometimes I can ignore it, other times I can't. Oh well. I always get over it, one way or another! The good outweighs the bad on the forum, so I stick around. There _really_ is something for everyone here.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who stapled a German Shepherds ears.


I'm pretty sure it wasn't me.  But I have been guilty of a week of eyelash glue and a couple of breathe right strips.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, for cryin' out loud.

If you are so offended, there is the whole Internet where you can happily explore and have a nice life. 

Don't waste your time with us.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Have you ever think maybe its not the whole world..? Maybe its you


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wait! What is wrong with crates? My guys love going to sleep in them,  stop hating on crates.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Obviously this person feels this way because of beliefs they have. Their beliefs are just as important as everyone else's. Everyone does things differently and no one should be looked down upon for doing so. It shouldn't matter if a crate or prong is used or not, raw or kibble is fed, what line the dog is, or where the dog came from. People post stuff as an opinion or thought and all of the sudden it's a fight because this one and that one don't feel it's correct. That is why it's an opinion or a thought, it belongs to that person and everyone has them. No one can say its wrong because it's not theirs, it might be wrong for them but it doesn't mean it's wrong in general. People feel strongly about stuff, they are entitled to that. At the end if the day nobody is better then anybody and all the dogs we own are worth more then anything to us no matter where they came from.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Where did she go? I was going to get the popcorn out....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Obviously this person feels this way because of beliefs they have. Their beliefs are just as important as everyone else's. Everyone does things differently and no one should be looked down upon for doing so. It shouldn't matter if a crate or prong is used or not, raw or kibble is fed, what line the dog is, or where the dog came from. People post stuff as an opinion or thought and all of the sudden it's a fight because this one and that one don't feel it's correct. That is why it's an opinion or a thought, it belongs to that person and everyone has them. No one can say its wrong because it's not theirs, it might be wrong for them but it doesn't mean it's wrong in general. People feel strongly about stuff, they are entitled to that. At the end if the day nobody is better then anybody and all the dogs we own are worth more then anything to us no matter where they came from.


Well said!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Llombardo that's not entirely correct. Lots of people have racist, misogynistic, or anti-semitic views. Those aren't correct and they're not "just as important as other people's". That may be a little in the extreme but I hope you understand my point.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Llombardo that's not entirely correct. Lots of people have racist, misogynistic, or anti-semitic views. Those aren't correct and they're not "just as important as other people's". That may be a little in the extreme but I hope you understand my point.


I understand your point, but it's not for us to judge those people. We might not agree and down right dislike those beliefs, but they are still theirs. They have to live with themselves.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Obviously this person feels this way because of beliefs they have. Their beliefs are just as important as everyone else's. Everyone does things differently and no one should be looked down upon for doing so. It shouldn't matter if a crate or prong is used or not, raw or kibble is fed, what line the dog is, or where the dog came from. People post stuff as an opinion or thought and all of the sudden it's a fight because this one and that one don't feel it's correct. That is why it's an opinion or a thought, it belongs to that person and everyone has them. No one can say its wrong because it's not theirs, it might be wrong for them but it doesn't mean it's wrong in general. People feel strongly about stuff, they are entitled to that. At the end if the day nobody is better then anybody and all the dogs we own are worth more then anything to us no matter where they came from.


I've got to agree with this. I'm still here because I have figured out that everyone on this forum loves dogs, in their own way. We all have different ideas on how to train, how many to have, which line we like, when to neuter, what to feed but I do believe every single one of us loves our dogs and there are people out there that just don't understand that connection. So while we may fight like cats and dogs when it comes down to it, we have something in common that is hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

yes but some advice i have seen on here has just been downright bad and we have a duty to say something
not naming names but i have seen it


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I've got to agree with this. I'm still here because I have figured out that everyone on this forum loves dogs, in their own way. We all have different ideas on how to train, how many to have, which line we like, when to neuter, what to feed but I do believe every single one of us loves our dogs and there are people out there that just don't understand that connection. So while we may fight like cats and dogs when it comes down to it, we have something in common that is hard to find elsewhere.


 best ever! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> yes but some advice i have seen on here has just been downright bad and we have a duty to say something
> not naming names but i have seen it


As adults we are able or should be able to weed out what we feel is bad advice and what isn't. It is not up to anyone to decide what is bad advice and what isn't. We can give opinions but arguing with someone that their opinion is wrong is crossing the line. Who decides what bad advice is? Live and learn.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I find it offensive, that you are bunching up all of us into one group of people. And it being an entirely false accusation. I would say the majority of the people on this board have pure intentions and love their dogs, whether or not you agree.

Being in the animal field for about 6 years now, i find some people are just ignorant when it comes to neglect or doing things i would consider harsh or cruel. They simply are ignorant, but love their animals. 

I especially find it offensive, because you have grouped me into everything you said as i am part of the board.

I've worked in a shelter, i've fostered orphan kittens since i was a kid, i saved wildlife when i was a kid, i always stick up for animals and want to take care of the ones who have no one, i am a vegetarian, i love my dog like you wouldn't believe.. 
You have no idea what i have sacrificed for my dog, and i wouldn't take it back. If you think i expect perfection out of my dog your crazy. She will never be perfect, and i love her anyways. As most on this board do with their dogs.
Anyone who comes on this board to ask a question about their dog, probably gives more of a rats booty than someone who doesn't even care to ask that question about their dog. _There are_ also the crazy people who do not care for the animals lives, who have none pure intentions, and care more about money who ask dumb questions on this board- but thats anywhere and everywhere you go..

*"If you are on the continues search to be offended, you will always find what you are looking for; Even when it isn't there." -Bill
*
Now you can leave' or you can stay, share your opinion. You may not think people are listening. But people read it. Even if they don't respond it doesnt mean that it isn't in the back of their mind later.

I am glad that you love your dog so much and animals, but i think your being silly.. 

And i missed the part where someone stabled their dogs ears to stand up?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

llombardo said:


> As adults we are able or should be able to weed out what we feel is bad advice and what isn't. It is not up to anyone to decide what is bad advice and what isn't. We can give opinions but arguing with someone that their opinion is wrong is crossing the line. Who decides what bad advice is? Live and learn.


Like the one about stapling a prong to the dogs ears before you shove it in the crate. I think the poster was a behaviorist that breeds world class shepherds and used to train police dogs for conformation. Maybe it got deleted, I can't seem to find it now that I ran out of Gin.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote "I'm still trying to figure out who stapled a German Shepherds ears"

maybe it wasn't ears -- probably some thread where someone wanted a vet performed medical pre-empt , stapling the stomach to prevent torsion ?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

VTGirlT said:


> I find it offensive, that you are bunching up all of us into one group of people. And it being an entirely false accusation. I would say the majority of the people on this board have pure intentions and love their dogs, whether or not you agree.
> 
> Being in the animal field for about 6 years now, i find some people are just ignorant when it comes to neglect or doing things i would consider harsh or cruel. They simply are ignorant, but love their animals.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be offended. You know who you are and what you do, someone's opinion shouldn't matter one bit. Especially someone that you'll never meet. I still get offended at lots of stuff people say, but I just don't care anymore. Any time I waste in sweating that is taking away from something I enjoy doing. A forum should be filled with experiences and opinions not a bunch of fighting because people think it's their way or the highway. The worst thing is when someone states something that is a fact and they have experienced it, but someone comes along and challenges it. It happens all the time on here. There are some things that advice or opinions shouldn't even be given without knowing the dog or all the circumstances. People just start typing without digging deeper or getting more info, etc. It can get real dangerous for some dogs really fast.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Like the one about stapling a prong to the dogs ears before you shove it in the crate. I think the poster was a behaviorist that breeds world class shepherds and used to train police dogs for conformation. Maybe it got deleted, I can't seem to find it now that I ran out of Gin.


And if we can't decide that might be a bad thing to do, then shame on us. If we even acknowledge it, we are no better. Let them fish somewhere else. If they don't get a response or a rise out of people they will move on.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> Who decides what bad advice is?


advising people to bite their dogs on the back of there necks because it is what mama dogs do is just plain bad advice
that is just one example


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol imagine this person at an ipo seminar. 

Crating all those poor dogs. All the compulsion and prong and ecollars. Titles and talk about breeding them. Her head would explode.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> advising people to bite their dogs on the back of there necks because it is what mama dogs do is just plain bad advice
> that is just one example


Why feed into it? If someone is really naive enough to do that, let them, they will learn it's not such a good idea. Most of the people that come up with these things or start a thread never come back. They did their job and just sit back and watch the board explode.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I am wondering about a dog closer to home. I wonder how she would go about managing my dog without a crate and prong collars. How far would she have gotten with positive only before he would have bitten someone? I can only imagine how and what OP thinks about muzzles.

Pain definitely isn't used with him, but he does require a wake up occasionally. Guess OP's thought would be to go ahead and let him lunge, bark and bite instead of training and corrections when needed. If I don't have as close to perfect as I can get it, I have a dead dog. Would OP prefer to see that happen?

Nope, he isn't a money maker, he is a money pit; but he is my money pit and I dare OP to say I love him any less then OP loves hers.

As far as those saying this is OP's opinion and she is entitled to have them. These weren't opinions she stated, they were deliberate insults.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Twyla said:


> I am wondering about a dog closer to home. I wonder how she would go about managing my dog without a crate and prong collars. How far would she have gotten with positive only before he would have bitten someone? I can only imagine how and what OP thinks about muzzles.
> 
> Pain definitely isn't used with him, but he does require a wake up occasionally. Guess OP's thought would be to go ahead and let him lunge, bark and bite instead of training and corrections when needed. If I don't have as close to perfect as I can get it, I have a dead dog. Would OP prefer to see that happen?
> 
> ...


They are insults only if you let them be. For many years people went without crates, it can go either way. I know what it is to have a reactive dog and although I used a prong on him I never corrected him and used pretty much positive training without issue. That is just an example. We each chose different ways to train, was your way right or was mine? Does it matter if the end result is a happy and safe dog and owner? Who cares what the OPs thoughts are? They don't live with your dog. You really can't let this stuff get to you.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

llombardo you seem to be taking this awfully personally seeings how you aren't the op


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote by John Moore:

...Your opinion is your opinion.
Your perception is your perception.
Do not confuse them with "Facts" or "Truth".
Wars have been fought and millions have been killed, because of the
inability of men to understand the idea.....that EVERYONE has a different opinion..

Ignorant comments are ALWAYS going to be made....usually, I simply read them..."maybe make a quick answer"...and remind myself, in the grand scheme of things....does the opinion really matter that much to me???..


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Like the one about stapling a prong to the dogs ears before you shove it in the crate. I think the poster was a behaviorist that breeds world class shepherds and used to train police dogs for conformation. Maybe it got deleted, I can't seem to find it now that I ran out of Gin.


Lmao

Now I have a hankering for some Hendricks.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

llombardo said:


> *You shouldn't be offended. You know who you are and what you do, someone's opinion shouldn't matter one bit.* Especially someone that you'll never meet. I still get offended at lots of stuff people say, but I just don't care anymore. Any time I waste in sweating that is taking away from something I enjoy doing. A forum should be filled with experiences and opinions not a bunch of fighting because people think it's their way or the highway. The worst thing is when someone states something that is a fact and they have experienced it, but someone comes along and challenges it. It happens all the time on here. There are some things that advice or opinions shouldn't even be given without knowing the dog or all the circumstances. *People just start typing without digging deeper or getting more info, etc. It can get real dangerous for some dogs really fast.*


Agreed completely.


I find it especially silly that the OP has a problem with everything they were describing. How about all the dogs in other countries being shot, burned, hung on site? Or being eaten and treated inhumanely before their death? 
Or even in America where people torture, use dogs at bait dogs, sick entertainment-for fighting and puppy mills? There are bigger fish to fry than someone gluing or taping their dogs ears so they have help standing up, or a dog being in a crate, or a person breeding their dogs (even if they aren't well bred..)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess everyone is entitled to an opinion. If you believe what you believe, why should other's opinions matter? Or why is someone else's opinion any better or worse than anyone elses? 

I think people should worry about what's in their own backyard vs others..


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Why feed into it? If someone is really naive enough to do that, let them, they will learn it's not such a good idea. Most of the people that come up with these things or start a thread never come back. They did their job and just sit back and watch the board explode.


Just like this thread.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Obviously this person feels this way because of beliefs they have. Their beliefs are just as important as everyone else's. Everyone does things differently and no one should be looked down upon for doing so. It shouldn't matter if a crate or prong is used or not, raw or kibble is fed, what line the dog is, or where the dog came from. People post stuff as an opinion or thought and all of the sudden it's a fight because this one and that one don't feel it's correct. That is why it's an opinion or a thought, it belongs to that person and everyone has them. No one can say its wrong because it's not theirs, it might be wrong for them but it doesn't mean it's wrong in general. People feel strongly about stuff, they are entitled to that. At the end if the day nobody is better then anybody and all the dogs we own are worth more then anything to us no matter where they came from.


Hugh? There's a difference between voicing and opinion and going to a message board, laying an egg (voicing inflammatory accusations) and disappearing. To me what the OP has been doing is trolling the site and causing discourse. They are not interested in others views or opinions. They have already proved that. So how can anyone expect to respect the OP's beliefs and opinions if the OP doesn't do the same? How do does someone gain some respected viewpoints? Stick around and backup their accusations and claims.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> llombardo you seem to be taking this awfully personally seeings how you aren't the op


Exactly what I was waiting for. I'm not taking it personally at all. I don't judge people or their thoughts. This statement here is exactly the way to start an argument and it happens in every thread. Some might come back at you and become defensive, but since I've learned not to let it bother me, I don't need to explain myself. This is the point in threads that opinions are thrown out the window and everyone picks a side and argues about it for pages until a moderator has to issue you a warning like we are 3. Nothing about the OPs post bothers me except that they feel that they are looked down on and their dog isn't worth much, no one should ever feel that way.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jafo220 said:


> Hugh? There's a difference between voicing and opinion and going to a message board, laying an egg (voicing inflammatory accusations) and disappearing. To me what the OP has been doing is trolling the site and causing discourse. They are not interested in others views or opinions. They have already proved that. So how can anyone expect to respect the OP's beliefs and opinions if the OP doesn't do the same? How do does someone gain some respected viewpoints? Stick around and backup their accusations and claims.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The OP might have posted it but a moderator made it a thread, because it is an issue.


Castlemaid said:


> Actually, I moved the OP's post from another thread into its own thread and chose the subject line (tried to say what the OP was saying).
> 
> I thought it was sorta sad that the OP feels like no one is listening to her, so I thought a specific thread on discussing her feelings would be helpful. Just NO name calling, insinuating that anyone is 'stupid', or nasty, sarcastic remarks, (right Blitz  )and perhaps talking one's feelings out will help clear things up.
> 
> ...


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I've got to agree with this. I'm still here because I have figured out that everyone on this forum loves dogs, in their own way. We all have different ideas on how to train, how many to have, which line we like, when to neuter, what to feed but I do believe every single one of us loves our dogs and there are people out there that just don't understand that connection. So while we may fight like cats and dogs when it comes down to it, we have something in common that is hard to find elsewhere.


 
YES !!!! That is it! Right there!!!!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Call me a cynic, but I'm guessing that OP was very disappointed when her SL-bashing thread didn't go in the direction that she wanted, so now she's brought out the big guns and is taking on the_ entire_ board. That's funny!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

This is not a warm and fuzzy board. Yes people can be and often are very kind to others here. They are just as often not.

My first couple of posts here were not greeted with understanding and good humor.

This is not a "safe place" to seek comforting validation about the many points the OP brought up. 

You want to participate here you will need a thick skin at some point that's just the way it is. 

To quote the infamous Baillif, whatever.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

There are other pet forums on the net were the party line is forcefree. There is and can be no other way. Its a love in and anyone that doesnt subscribe to the fantasy is verbally abused, entire threads deleted and banned. In those places the OPs comments would have been well recieved and the love in would have commenced. I can understand the culture shock when things didnt go quite the way they were expected to go.
There are enough people on here that want a well trained pet or more. Many have experimented with all the myths the OP subscribes to and found out the truth. Unfortunately the most vocal in the dog training world of late has been the behaviorists and trainers that spout similar nonsense backed by AR groups and the like. Its getting so if you train a few pets to do party tricks and take a university course you know what your talking about all of a sudden.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, Blitzkrieg - that forum that I found for you (in that thread, months ago) would be absolutely perfect for OP! Too bad I don't have the inclination to link it for her, but I'll third the "whatever" lol. I have as much interest in conversing with her as I do some belligerent drunk in a bar. I must be a "stuck up fool" just like she says I am. Tough.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

if I got all butt hurt every time somebody voiced their disapproval of something I did...I'd be nursing a sore butt all day -- brush it off and get on with the important things in life.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> There's a difference between voicing and opinion and going to a message board, laying an egg (voicing inflammatory accusations) and disappearing. To me what the OP has been doing is trolling the site and causing discourse.


very correct assessment!! :thumbup:


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

who wants cookies? It's a great day and we all have great pets/workers/show dogs etc


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

lyssa62 said:


> who wants cookies? It's a great day and we all have great pets/workers/show dogs etc


I didn't contribute at all to this thread, but yes! Yes, I would like cookies.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd like some too, and could you please grab me another coffee while you're at it? You rock - thanks!!!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Let's begin our journey into Germanshepherd's.com*

I agree with the OP, however for totally different reasons > !

This is one nasty *** place to hang your collar after a hard day of filling water bowls, throwing down raw food, blood everywhere, Picking up just about anything "THAT DOG" got a hold of, and throwing good money away for bad. Seeing the wife walk through the door and getting blindsided by a 70 lb. 7 month old female called: 'I'll jump up and kiss you if you don't bend over fast enough for me."

This site has the worst sense of humor on the Internet. Everybody has bunched under-panties. Do you all need a jar of Bag-Balm to sooth the RAW ITCH, lol..

*The OP lives in the mountains alone* I would assume. I am not against E collars, my pup can pull your "Smart Car" uphill, and break the school speed limit doing so.

I read her posts before I made, what I assume will be my last comment, David > ! Your moderators, don't like humor, they erase posts, move post to their new and improved locations, like this one.. Is this a better spot to tease the OP for her outlandish idealism > ? No > !

Thus far this site is number one in "estrogen replacement" demonstrating to the male humans their inferiority, by running them off the website.

Mention your considering breeding your dog - you've been thrown off a cliff into the rocks below.. 

Here's a link to a one word definition to the OP's issues with life in general, she's afraid, oh' excuse me, terrified of humans, I'm not. I am SGCSG.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/467890-animal-scares-you-8.html


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> I'd like some too, and could you please grab me another coffee while you're at it? You rock - thanks!!!




I like doughnuts with coffee. 

Speaking of which I have a doughnut flavored coffee. 

Anyone with a Kuerig try the Doughnut House brand Chocolate Glazed Doughnut flavored coffee? 

Yum!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I like Baileys flavored coffee the best, but since I'm in the tassimo camp, I have to do it the hard way. DRATS!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I made peanut butter pinwheel candy last night. Anyone? Sorry, no coffee. Don't like it.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I like doughnuts with coffee.
> 
> Speaking of which I have a doughnut flavored coffee.
> 
> ...



I can't drink the kuerig coffee anymore :-( for some reason I don't like it anymore


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm. I've grown up with the assumption that you are entitled to your own opinion, but not your own facts. Everyone can interpret those facts in different ways, which obviously leads to different opinions, and emotions can get high when someone doesn't agree with you. That said, I don't think it's bad for anyone to point out when someone has their facts all screwy. It's how we learn. Just think back on something you've learned on this forum that was very different from your original opinion.

And now I'm going to go round up some coffee. No cookies in the house.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Jan, I would love to try your candy! Would you like some baileys on the rocks? Oh, it's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was late to get on the Kuerig wagon. When visiting my sister absolutely fell in love with hers. 

One thing that turns me off is the cost of the K cups so the flavored coffees are my weekend cuppas.

I got the Ecobrew reuseable brew cup for my Kuerig and use that for my regular coffee and it works well. 


@Blanketback. Bailey's now you're talkin' 



lauren43 said:


> I can't drink the kuerig coffee anymore :-( for some reason I don't like it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

This is funny. It starts out with a person slamming the boards and then disappearing. Everyone comments on the first 6 and a half pages then it turns to flavored coffees? LOL


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

-- good grief ...I offer cookies and now I'm sporting a waitress apron  

time to make the donuts


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> This is funny. It starts out with a person slamming the boards and then disappearing. Everyone comments on the first 6 and a half pages then it turns to flavored coffees? LOL


 that's how we roll.....the important things in life are ...coffee ( and the things that go with it) our pets -- and living life to it's fullest ...time is too short to get all bent over a forum ...


now who had this plate of over easy eggs?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

....and cookies, don't forget the cookies!

I know it's off topic and that's frowned on here but we've had threads like this before and there's really not much you can say to change the OPs perceptions so....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:




lyssa62 said:


> that's how we roll.....the important things in life are ...coffee ( and the things that go with it) our pets -- and living life to it's fullest ...time is too short to get all bent over a forum ...
> 
> 
> now who had this plate of over easy eggs?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, it's pretty strange that OP would rather see my crazy cord-chewing beastie get electrocuted, rather than be safely crated. What can you to say to that?!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I say pass the sugar


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

sehrgutcsg said:


> ...
> This site has the worst sense of humor on the Internet. Everybody has bunched under-panties. Do you all need a jar of Bag-Balm to sooth the RAW ITCH, lol..
> ...


yep.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What can you say? More Bailey's please and forget the coffee. 




Blanketback said:


> Well, it's pretty strange that OP would rather see my crazy cord-chewing beastie get electrocuted, rather than be safely crated. What can you to say to that?!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I scored some garden tomatoes. I'd rather have those then cookies.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, if I chug wicked amounts of baileys, I could probably say alot to OP. But then I'd be breaking my 'No Posting While Intoxicated' rule. Crap, I just can't win


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

lyssa62 said:


> that's how we roll.....the important things in life are ...coffee ( and the things that go with it) our pets -- and living life to it's fullest ...time is too short to get all bent over a forum ...
> 
> 
> now who had this plate of over easy eggs?



I literally just had some lovely eggs and French toast hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

llombardo said:


> The OP might have posted it but a moderator made it a thread, because it is an issue.


I stand by my previous comment.

I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but my guess would be that a forum of this nature is to exchange information and have a discussion trading different points of view of why when and where. If the OP doesn't want this, then WHY are they here in the first place? Regardless of who placed what where? If the OP wants to put out accusations, on a public forum, then doesn't want to back them up in a discussion, then who or what is the real issue here?


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Ok I'm gonna have to leave the sandbox for awhile...please play nice


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> I stand by my previous comment.
> 
> I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but my guess would be that a forum of this nature is to exchange information and have a discussion trading different points of view of why when and where. If the OP doesn't want this, then WHY are they here in the first place? Regardless of who placed what where? If the OP wants to put out accusations, on a public forum, then doesn't want to back them up in a discussion, then who or what is the real issue here?


Wrong ! i go to forums cause i know everyone will have the same opinion and agrees on everything


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, you do not want to be busted for PWI here.

The mod squad has a digital breathlizer test unit. 




Blanketback said:


> Yup, if I chug wicked amounts of baileys, I could probably say alot to OP. But then I'd be breaking my 'No Posting While Intoxicated' rule. Crap, I just can't win


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Wrong ! i go to forums cause i know everyone will have the same opinion and agrees on everything


Umm..................................yeh.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

As a professor once said about group work, "everyone has a right to their own opinion, but some opinions are better than others." Meaning that some opinions are formed by experience. in depth knowledge and history.
I had to give up coffee, made me anxious.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jafo220 said:


> I stand by my previous comment.
> 
> I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but my guess would be that a forum of this nature is to exchange information and have a discussion trading different points of view of why when and where. If the OP doesn't want this, then WHY are they here in the first place? Regardless of who placed what where? If the OP wants to put out accusations, on a public forum, then doesn't want to back them up in a discussion, then who or what is the real issue here?


This is true but it turns into bashing real quick. Some people can dish it but can't take it. We all have our opinions on the matter. I'm not agreeing with the OP, just like I don't agree with what lots of people advise on here, but I can see the issue. No one should be afraid to post their opinion and no one should get bashed for having that opinion. Condescending tones and sarcasm are alive and well here. For example..if I say I taught my dog not to resource guard this way and I do this, I can guarantee someone will state that is the wrong way and then give their two scents. I don't want to hear it's the wrong way when I know it worked for me a million times. They can simply state I have tried it that way but this way worked better for me. Yes this stuff can be done without making people feel like idiots over and over and over again. Having a discussion should not involve name calling, sarcasm, or a condescending tone, that is a fight.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

llombardo said:


> This is true but it turns into bashing real quick. Some people can dish it but can't take it. We all have our opinions on the matter. I'm not agreeing with the OP, just like I don't agree with what lots of people advise on here, but I can see the issue. No one should be afraid to post their opinion and no one should get bashed for having that opinion. Condescending tones and sarcasm are alive and well here. For example..if I say I taught my dog not to resource guard this way and I do this, I can guarantee someone will state that is the wrong way and then give their two scents. I don't want to hear it's the wrong way when I know it worked for me a million times. They can simply state I have tried it that way but this way worked better for me. Yes this stuff can be done without making people feel like idiots over and over and over again. Having a discussion should not involve name calling, sarcasm, or a condescending tone, that is a fight.


Ha Ha! I understand your point as I've been there many times. Very recently when it came to discussing something as simple as a down/stay command. I didn't take offense to the fact that I do it different than a majority of others here. Some responses were direct, some less direct, but in the end I accept the fact that if I put something out there, it stands the chance to be criticized. It's just how it works. I've always been told that free speech is great, and you can say what ever you want. But beware what you say and how you say it as you should be ready to deal with the repercussions of your words. The OP wants the one aspect, to deal the words out and not deal with the repercussions of those words. The more they do this, the worse the repercussions will get and the more erosion of any credibility in what they say in the future. 

I know they want to paint this grand picture of how everyone gets along, and how there should be no discourse here. But in reality, there will always be discourse, disagreements, bluntness, sarcasm and numerous other things that seem to rile people. I don't like it either, but it's the reality of the internet and being a part of a forum. It's what happens when you have multitudes of people you personally don't know throwing opinions or accusations out for the world to see. It has to almost be expected, not necessarily wanted. All that can really be done is suspend and ban, and then what will the forum be left with? As much as anyone would hate to admit, some of those that conduct themselves in such manners, are often but not always the most knowledgeable.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> This is true but it turns into bashing real quick. Some people can dish it but can't take it. We all have our opinions on the matter. I'm not agreeing with the OP, just like I don't agree with what lots of people advise on here, but I can see the issue. No one should be afraid to post their opinion and no one should get bashed for having that opinion. Condescending tones and sarcasm are alive and well here. For example..if I say I taught my dog not to resource guard this way and I do this, I can guarantee someone will state that is the wrong way and then give their two scents.


Don't forget the grammar nazi's who pick on things like your two scents....

Or should I say two cents.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Don't forget the grammar nazi's who pick on things like your two scents....
> 
> Or should I say two cents.


 hehe:happyboogie:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Don't forget the grammar nazi's who pick on things like your two scents....
> 
> Or should I say two cents.


I really need to start using a computer and not my phone. Either way this was good and it made me smile	:thumbup:


----------

